# The Italian Virgin



## CWJ (Aug 24, 2010)

Maria had just got married, and being a traditional Italian, she was still a virgin. On her wedding night, she stayed at her mother's house, and was very nervous.

Her mother reassured her: "Don't worry Maria, Tony's a good man. Go upstairs and he'll take care of you. Meanwhile, I'll be making pasta."

So, up she went. When she got upstairs, Tony took off his shirt and exposed his hairy chest. Maria ran downstairs to her mother and says, "Mama, Mama, Tony's got a big hairy chest." 
"Don't worry, Maria," says the mother, "All good men have hairy chests. Go upstairs. He'll take good care of you."

So, up she went again. When she got up in the bedroom, Tony took off his pants exposing his hairy legs. Again, Maria ran downstairs to her mother, "Mama, Mama, Tony took off his pants and he's got hairy legs!"

"Don't worry! All good men have hairy legs. Tony's a good man. Go upstairs and he'll take good care of you."

So, up she went again. When she got there, Tony took off his socks and on his left foot he was missing three toes. When Maria saw this, she ran downstairs. "Mama, Mama, Tony's got a foot and a half!"

Her Mama said,

"Stay here and stir the pasta."


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

:lol: :lol: 
Hoggy.


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## jamietd (Aug 25, 2010)




----------



## jkm308 (Aug 20, 2010)

:lol:


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

Not sure about 'still a virgin'. The foot and a half I agree with :lol:










Giuseppi


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

:lol:


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

:lol:


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

:lol:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

:lol:


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

oldy but a goody :lol:


----------

